# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010 - pst files problem



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

I've been having a problem with my pst files in Outlook 2010. I've had to rename them and now, I'm experiencing an error in Outlook "Ox8004010F Outlook Data File Cannot Be Accessed". Although, I can see all my folders and e-mails in the folder pane. I have 4 e-mail addresses and each one will have a "Personal Folders" also - that gives me 8 PST files.

I'm thinking that it might be better to just uninstall and reinstall Outlook, but I'm not sure how to set up the 4 e-mails accounts with their personal folders if I'm starting from scratch.

Tommy


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 - pst files problem*

Having 8PST files means something went horribly wrong.

Best just to remove all PST files and reinstall Office


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2010 - pst files problem*

Thanks for your reply, but the 8 pst files are by design. I like to keep a clean inbox (for each of the e-mail accounts), so, after reading, I either delete or file in "personal folders" subfolders, for future reference.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2010 - pst files problem*

I've narrowed my issue down to the following:-

See the 2 screen grabs in the attached.

The first shows a file path in "selected account delivers new messages to the following location". When I load up Outlook, there is NO send/receive error.

The second has a blank path in "selected account delivers new messages to the following location". When I load up Outlook, there IS a send/receive error (Ox8004010F)

I've tried to point this to the correct folder by clicking on "Change Folder" and pointing to the relevant Inbox, but it will not save.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2010 - pst files problem*

Here is what I am doing
1. Outlook is closed
2. Open Mail from Control Panel
3. Click on "Show Profiles"
4. Double click on the profile (there is only one)
5. Select "Email Accounts"
6. Select the account with no path
7. Click on "Change Folder"
8. Select the Inbox for the folder selected
9. Click "New Outlook Data File"
10. Select "Outlook data file (.pst) from the New Outlook Data File Window
11. Point to the relevant .pst file in Create or Open Outlook Data File Window + OK
12. Click OK
13. Result = the "Selected account delivers new messages to the following location" IS BLANK
14. Close > Close > OK


----------

